# taillights fade



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I tried contacting him thru ebay but he didnt respond. Does he post here on hobbytalk, or does someone have an email address?


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

He will get back to you..hes always on ebay


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I contacted him on Ebay. Took a couple days but he got back to me.
>Tom<


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> I contacted him on Ebay. Took a couple days but he got back to me.
> >Tom<


Greg's on here; Alfaslot1 (+/- spacings).....
hope you're well Greg :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
He was always on that other site, that must have gone belly up, I was a member there too, he had some nice cars always.

gt40


----------



## tricknology (Jul 16, 2015)

Super Coupe said:


> I contacted him on Ebay. Took a couple days but he got back to me.
> >Tom<


What's Greg's user name here and ebay identity? I'm interested in a 53 Chevy panel delivery someone said he made. :tongue:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*I d*



Bubba 123 said:


> Greg's on here;
> 
> Alfaslot1 (+/- spacings)
> 
> ...


taillights fade


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Greg on ebay is taillights_fade. The underscore is needed... and he's alfaslot1 here on HT.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

just to add, Greg did respond to me and I did get more stuff from him:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Greg is great to deal with. He also does oddball stuff which is great!!!

How many of the same old same old can you buy!!!!

I haven't bought a stock body in years. Always the different and non mas produced stiff for me. 

Randy, what's new in the shop pal?!?!?!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

He has a ford econoline truck and a chopped pickup that looks similar to a little red wagon. i had to get one of each.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Without Greg, model murdering NEVER would have happened such as it did. I'm forever grateful and indebted.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Without Greg, model murdering NEVER would have happened such as it did. I'm forever grateful and indebted.


DITTO!!! for my custom-casted Movie/TV cars too :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

